# how to Bring Alcantara back to new???



## TalibEstates (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all

I just need some advice on how to clean Alcantara as my in car is so bad, also any good Detailers around M40/M25???

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Really you only want to be using a damp cloth on alcantara, anything else in the way of cleaning solutions can do more harm than good.

If the fabric has gone bobbly then have a look here at what can be achieved:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=120801

Nick


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I used some plain old wet wipes on some QS seats I bought to sell on and they did a fantastic job, no residual marking at all 

Charlie


----------



## TalibEstates (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Will that b same on QS wheel and gear shifter?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TalibEstates said:


> Thanks for the advice. Will that b same on QS wheel and gear shifter?


Yup  although I recently cleaned up a part alcantara and leather steering wheel by soaking it for a few hours in hot water and clothes washing liquid and it came up like new.

Charlie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Alacantara cleaning? Trigger spray bottle, a tablesoon of meths and fill with warm water, shake, lightly spray (don't soak) leave a minute or two and wipe off with a damp m/f cloth.

It'll smell, but it will remove any heavy soiling/dirt/grease.

Any commercial upholsery cleaner shouldn't be used, nor should soap/detergents...they'll leave the surface either feeling hard and harsh, or sticky and greasy.

Nem's advice on giving it a "shave" is good too.

Any left over meths will make a decent night cap mixed with OJ :wink:
(DISCLAIMER - last time I posted this on here someone did come close to taking my light-hearted comment seriously :roll: don't do it!)

Dave


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Cleaning and maintenance instrutions are at www.alcantara.com.

basically, soft sponge, clean water, mild detergent if really soiled, air dry.

cheers.


----------

